# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Descenso del % de la energía hidroeléctrica

## G20

" Las centrales hidráulicas han reducido su participación del 11,5% al 7% y los ciclos combinados del 19 al 14%."

Y el carbón supera a la eólica. ¿y el desarrollo de las renovables?.

"El carbón es ya la segunda fuente de energía eléctrica en España. En 2012 cubrió el 20% del consumo, frente al 15% de un año antes, según los datos provisionales publicados este jueves por Red Eléctrica (REE), y supera así a la eólica.

Aún así, la energía eólica elevó dos puntos su participación en la cobertura del consumo, con una cuota del 18%. En total, las energías renovables cubrieron el 32% de la demanda del 2012, un punto menos que el año anterior."

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20121227...2/592905.shtml

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que se puede deducir de los datos que aportas G-20, el descenso en la hidráulica se compensó con el carbón y el de las de ciclo combinado con el ascenso en eólica.
Lo del descenso en hidráulica lo puedo entender ya que estamos en un año seco, más que el anterior, pero que aumente el carbón y baje el ciclo combinado pues no lo entiendo.
Si lo más caro es el carbón y lo que más contamina, si dependemos del fuel exterior, deberíamos usar nuestras pocas energías propias a tope y luego lo que salga más barato. Esa ecuación la puede hacer un niño de 10 años.

----------


## arnau

Al final, con lo del carbón, creo que se atiende a razones políticas-macroeconómicas: se subvenciona la explotación del único recurso energético fósil que tenemos para evitar que el sector decaiga y reducir un poco la dependencia exterior.

----------


## perdiguera

Solamente debería ser posible su utilización si la suma del valor de compra del extranjero (de mejor calidad, más barato y menos contaminante) más el coste del paro de todos los trabajadores del carbón fuese mayor que lo que cuesta el carbón nacional más el sobrecoste medioambiental que supone su uso. Y no sé por dónde deben ir los números. También me parece que se importa casi tanto como se produce, es decir que no somos autosuficientes tampoco en carbón.

----------

